# 30s unknown



## kccomet (May 12, 2019)

any ideas on builder, unusual stem, wrap around fork lugs, and thin rear stays....thanks for thoughts


----------



## fat tire trader (May 12, 2019)

More better pictures might help. These pics are dark.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 12, 2019)

fat tire trader said:


> More better pictures might help. These pics are dark.



The frame on Jim's bike above looks almost spot-on for the mystery frame you posted today.


----------



## sam (May 13, 2019)

Nice track bike.


----------



## St33lWh33ls (May 16, 2019)

Jim, There’s a Wastyn over on the Classic Cycle website with a similar fork crown.

Here is a link to the photo

Not saying your bike is a Wastyn, but it has similarities to that bike.


----------

